# Dadant Syrup?



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

You can feed the syrup straight or cut 20% with water keep it simple.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks David


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

If you're trying to add winter weight, why thin the syrup? Feed it straight.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I always feed heavy syrup. It stores better/longer and the bees drown in it less. Randy Oliver's study on comb drawing in last month's ABJ demonstrates that it is really about calories when it comes to drawing wax.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm feeding it straight as cooler weather is approaching. The stuff is like pumping molasses. Up until now I mixed my own syrup in five gallon pails and used a 35 gallon tank to transport it. The Dadant syrup is expensive at over $4.00 a gallon.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

what Brix is it, 67? Just sucrose, or something different? Sucrose/HFCS mix, or invert syrup?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

It's Sucrose. It's supposed to be stable at high temperatures and you can store it for a long time.


----------

